# Gästebuch



## Html (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich habe mir myPHP-Guestbook_2.0.2 heruntergeladen. Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit diesem Gästebuch. Nun möchte ich das Gästebuch jetzt gerne in mein eigenes Design einbinden. D.h das Gästebuch, neue Nachrichten und die Vorschau. Das Design meiner Seite beinhaltet eine Tabelle mit Rahmen und Überschrift. Das Gästebuch soll dann dort wo Inhalt steht eingebunden werden.

Hier der Code:


```
<html><head>
<title>Freiwilllige Feuerwehr Hübingen</title>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content=
"text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="no">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Script-Type" content="text/javascript">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css">
<meta name="generator" content="Ulli Meybohms HTML EDITOR">
<meta name="author" content="Oliver Noll">
<meta name="description" content=
"Freiwillige Feuerwehr Hübingen">
<meta name="keywords" content=
"Feuerwehr Hübingen, Feuerwehr, Hübingen, Jugendfeuerwehr, LF8/6, Einsätze, Förderverein">
<meta name="classification" content="Offizielle Homepage">
<meta name="robots" content="index">
<meta name="revisit-after" content="90 days">
<meta name="DC.Title" content=
"Freiwillige Feuerwehr Hübingen">
<meta name="DC.Creator" content="Oliver Noll">
<meta name="DC.Subject" content=
"Freiwillige Feuerwehr Hübingen">
<meta name="DC.Description" content=
"Freiwillige Feuerwehr Hübingen: Startseite">
<meta name="DC.Publisher" content="Oliver Noll">
<meta name="DC.Type" content="Text">
<meta name="DC.Format" content="text/html">
<meta name="DC.Identifier" content=
"http://www.feuerwehr-huebingen.de/">
<meta name="DC.Language" content="de">
<meta name="DC.Coverage" content="Feuerwehr">
<meta name="DC.Rights" content="http://www.feuerwehr-huebingen.de/impressum.html">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="navigation.css" type="text/css">
<link href="css/text.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
<link href="css/design.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
<link href="css/menue3.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">


<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
<!--
function machRahmen()
{
if(top.frames.length<1)
top.location.href="index.html?pfad.html"
}
//-->
</script>

<!-- Begin Grab This - You'll need this external CSS file and the IE Statement below -->


<!--[if IE]>
<style type="text/css" media="screen">
#menu{float:none;} /* This is required for IE to avoid positioning bug when placing content first in source. */
/* IE Menu CSS */
/* csshover.htc file version: V1.21.041022 - Available for download from: http://www.xs4all.nl/~peterned/csshover.html */
body{behavior:url(css/csshover.htc);
font-size:100%; /* to enable text resizing in IE */
}
#menu ul li{float:left; width: 100%;}
#menu h2, #menu a{height:19px;font:bold 10pt arial,helvetica,sans-serif;}
</style>
<![endif]-->

<!-- End Grab This -->




</head>

<body onload="machRahmen();">

<table width="100%" height="21" cellpadding="0"  cellspacing="0" class="hg_grau_rahmenunten">
<tr>
<td>&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
</table>  


<div id="scroll" align="center">

<table  border="0" align="left" class="fenster">
<tr ><td  rowspan="2" class="leerzeile_links">&nbsp;</td>
<td height="10">&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr>
<td>

<table cellpadding="0"  cellspacing="0" class="tab_rahmen">
  <tr>
    <td  colspan="3" class="leerzeile_oben_oben"></td>
    </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="17">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="495" ><p class="ueberschrift">&Uuml;berschrift</p></td>
    <td width="17">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td colspan="3" class="leerzeile_oben">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="17">&nbsp;</td>
    <td>Inhalt</td>
    <td width="17">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td  colspan="6" class="leerzeile_unten" ></td>
    </tr>
</table>
</td></tr>

</table>
</div>

</body>
</html>
```

Anbei noch ein Screenshot meiner Seite und die Gästebuchdateien index.php ind insert.php.

Hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen. Wäre echt klasse.

mfg, Olli


----------



## Admi (25. Juli 2006)

Wo genau ist jetzt dein Problem?


----------



## Html (25. Juli 2006)

Also, mein Problem liegt darin das wenn ich das Gästebuch so aufrufe das ich kein Rahmen und keine Überschrift habe. Aber es soll dort erscheinen wo "Inhalt" steht. D.h in meinem eigenen Design.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (25. Juli 2006)

Admi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo genau ist jetzt dein Problem?


Er kriegt es nicht hin, dass sein Guestbook anstatt von "Inhalt" steht


----------



## Html (25. Juli 2006)

Danke für diese hilfreiche Aussage. Zur Erklärung: Ich habe null ahnung von php, deshalb habe ich mir auch ein fertiges Gästebuch runtergeladen. Ist es jetzt so ein Problem mir zu sagen wie ich das mache?

Olli


----------



## ByeBye 152404 (25. Juli 2006)

Naja wen ich mir deinen Code so anschaue sehe ich das du das Gästebuch garnicht einbindest. Entweder du includest es


```
<?php
include("ordner/datei.php");
?>
```

Wobei es hierbei gerade bei heruntergeladenen Scripten zu Problemen mit den verlinkungen im Gästebuch kommen könnte (z.b. neuert Eintrage das diese dann nicht in deinem Design sind etc.).

Ansontzten könntes du die datei auch per iFrame einfügen. (mal im html Forum suchen)

Oder du Änderst die ausgabe des Gästebuchs so das es dein Seitenlayout quasi als Ausgabe hat, entweder über tamplates (wen es den von deinem Gästebuch utnerstützt wird) oder doreckt in der ausgabe der PHP Datei.

Letzte Version ist die aufwendigste, nur so nebenbei bemerkt.


----------

